# Cardinal tetras - sweetest of freshwater fish



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Couldn't reduce the size of the image without destroying the quality... so I didn't post it.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

do u have a photobucket or tinypic link? not the img tag, but the url?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Russ - if you'd like, email it to me and i'll put it up on the swoape server.

ejbock at hotmail dot com


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Erik comma
Did you write your email address like that so as not to have it in a thread and start getting spammed question mark
I don't know the name of what I'm talking about or why I'm asking comma but is it the reason some sites have you type in the fuzzy number slash letter codes when signing up for a site or something question mark
I'm thinking I might oughta be more careful with posting email and phone number in text like that period
Thanks comma
~ren


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

duchessren said:


> Erik comma
> Did you write your email address like that so as not to have it in a thread and start getting spammed question mark
> I don't know the name of what I'm talking about or why I'm asking comma but is it the reason some sites have you type in the fuzzy number slash letter codes when signing up for a site or something question mark
> I'm thinking I might oughta be more careful with posting email and phone number in text like that period
> ...


Er...server error? All the punctuation is actually written out in words. I was so confused when I read it the first time!

And yes, it's to prevent e-mail spiders from harvesting your e-mail. Anyone (even those without an account) can read these posts, so the fuzzy/slash numbers (called CAPCHTA) won't prevent e-mail spidres. It only prevents spam from being posted on the board.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

like epic said comma it apostrophe s to keep e hyphen mail spiders from picking up on my address period i get enough crap mail for open quote enlarge this end quote and open quote hot teen that end quote as is period

that's annoying. sorry. don't bother being careful about your info renee. i created an entire website to displaying all your personal and private information. you might have seen one of my paid featured link advertisements on google. soc sec, credit cards, loans, drivers license, parent's info, medical history, etc. it's all available.


----------

